# Jatoba kitchen countertops



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

Had a box of flooring left over from when I did my living room and dining room. It was special order, so I couldn't return it. So...

Brazilian cherry (Jatoba) finished with Waterlox. The section next to the stove I extended to the doorway because it seemed like a waste of space otherwise, but then it looked wierd hanging out there, so I built the shelves. Support hardware is just a curtain rod kit.

The dots across the front are plugs I cut from a poplar that was felled last year during a storm. The plugs are cut from the scorch mark where the lightning hit it.

Now I just can't wait for my wife to finish painting the cabinet doors.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Neat idea Darel,
very unique countertops. Did you use a substrate to attach the flooring to and then edge it?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

Yup, particle.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks nice but I think that I would have used plywood instead of particle board. Chances are water will never get to it but if it does or moisture it swells up like crazy so I try to keep it out of the kitchen or bathroom or anywhere there is any chance of moisture getting anywhere close to it. Dishwashers can let some steam off sometimes which would raise right up to the particle.


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

That occurred to me after I built one section, so I finished the PB with Waterlox then polyed over it as well. Same on all the end grain sections (like under the sink). Then white paint on the underside edge that protrudes from the cabinet, which is where the dishwasher steam would be. Paint was just for looks, but then it is one more layer. Hopefully that takes care of it. Besides, the old coutertops were particle with laminate and they held up just fine for 20+ years.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Darel,
The counter tops look real nice, i like the finish you put on them but what i like the most is the different colored plugs you used on the edges. Nice touch JMO :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very Nice, Darel. The color is beautiful. Nice job on the finish.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice! I have a few boxes of Jatoba, now I know what to do with them if I get ambitious.


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

Waterlox is an awesome finish. The grain just glows and looks miles deep, plus it's hard as a rock now.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Thanks for posting, because I've been thinking about this for our kitchen when we get around to remodeling it. I like the details.


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

nice work. thanks for sharing.
Never mind if we like it... does the Mrs like it?


----------



## Darel (Nov 20, 2009)

She loves it - in fact I had to go buy new appliances because all of a sudden they were the crappy part of the kitchen. :wallbash:

I then surprised her by tearing out the hood, cabinets and soffitt directly over the stove so I can make a new custom range hood. I'll be saving the jatoba for something else, though. The hood will be rail-and-stile painted white (to match the cabinet doors), with glass panels. Luckily local code decrees only that nothing flammable be less than 36" above the range.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Darel that looks good and now when you invite people over to eat, you can tell them all your food is prepared on the floor before dinner. Now if you still got enough wood leftover try wood walls in the bath shower for a real challenge.


----------



## Richins (Jan 5, 2010)

wooddude9 said:


> Darel that looks good and now when you invite people over to eat, you can tell them all your food is prepared on the floor before dinner. Now if you still got enough wood leftover try wood walls in the bath shower for a real challenge.



Just tell them it was a "Clean Floor".

Very nice. I love different looks!!


----------

